# towing with 1967 gto



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

does anyone know of a frame-bolt-in type tow setup for a 1967 GTO? I am thinking of using it for towing about 3000 pounds with it for some silly idea I am planning.

Anyone seen something like that for a GTO?
Surely someone towed with a Tempest/GTO back in the day 

Thanks!


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

You wouldn't be the first...


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

perfect! is that yours? any idea where I can get one??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

sspano--check out Steve Barcak's posts on the PYforumsonline. He tows EVERYTHING with his GTO's, and has for decades.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

My aunt and uncle had a hitch put on their '68 GTO before it left the dealer when they bought it new. It was the sole tow vehicle for their '19 boat for the next 20 years. They towed it from Santa Rosa to Clear Lake (about 55 miles each way) over some very windy, mountainous terrain. As far as I know, they never had an issue.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My '65 had a trailer hitch on it when I bought it used in '82....my '66 Coronet 4 speed car had one, too. Back in the day, more people towed with cars than anything else. People drove cars, not pickup trucks. It wasn't until the '80's that the mentality of "you have to have a pickup truck to tow anything" was born.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Back in the mid '60's I used my parents '63 plymouth station wagon to tow my '55 chevy to the drag strip.


----------



## sspano01 (Feb 20, 2012)

that's great! my GTO is going back together! hope to have the new engine running in the next 1-2 days, rest of the body work done over the next 6 weeks, and into paint in May. Then I am going to be dry-running it at Watkins Glen for Vintage Road Racing 

my paint scheme is going to be Black and Yellow modelled after this one

Russo and Steele - Collector Automobile Auctions

And then I want to tow this with it!


srf-009 by sspano01, on Flickr

This is my latest item which I used one like this to get my SCCA Road Race License. It is a 1600 pound single seat road race car called a Spec-Racer-Ford. 

One of my silly plans is to goto Watkins Glen at the end of July to race the GTO with this Historic Racing Group and then race the SRF in regular SCCA club racing.

That is assuming no major catastrophe at the hill climb I want to run with the GTO at the start of July 

Now....gotta find a place I can actually order a tow kit for a 1967 GTO....Or I could fab one I suppose?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Again, you need to talk to Steve Barcak.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool. My 69 had a trailer hitch on it too when I got it.

One thing to be careful of, especially if your 67 is 'stock'. Pulling a trailer is the kind of loading that's most likely to make your engine detonate - heavy loading at low rpm.

If you're still running stock heads, stock pistons, etc. on your 67 - be very careful of that. Listen for any hint of a knock - even if you don't hear one - pull your spark plugs and inspect them with a magnifying glass "frequently". Shiny specs on the insulators will be a sign that you're getting into detonation even though you can't hear it. (Those are flecks of aluminum coming from your disintegrating pistons.) 

Just be cautious until you're sure you're not having trouble.

Bear


----------

